# Official thread of the Skiddo Religion.



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

This is the official thread of the Skiddo Religion, also know as Skiddoism.
If you don't like Skiddos, delete your account now.

Edit testing a bug documented by @sks316, also skiddos are still the best.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 4, 2017)




----------



## SonicCloud (May 4, 2017)

pfft , the real best religion is the incineroar religion #incineroarism


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> pfft , the real best religion is the incineroar religion #incineroarism


No


----------



## SonicCloud (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No


Yes


 fite me


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> fite me


I'll fight you with my perfect EV/IV Skiddo with the ideal modest holding Rockanium Z that is shiny


----------



## SonicCloud (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'll fight you with my perfect EV/IV Skiddo with the ideal modest holding Rockanium Z that is shiny


Its a shame Skiddo speed is 52 and Incineroar speed its 60 :]


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Its a shame Skiddo speed is 52 and Incineroar speed its 60 :]


Lol, who cares, I'll hack it to have illeagal moves and stats


----------



## SonicCloud (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, who cares, I'll hack it to have illeagal moves and stats


You can't use it online :]

 and u having to use cheats means how incineroarism is better , rekt


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> You can't use it online :]
> 
> and u having to use cheats means how incineroarism is better , rekt


Nah


----------



## APartOfMe (May 4, 2017)

how do i join?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Side note: is this going to be like the ghostlatte masterrace thread?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> how do i join?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Side note: is this going to be like the ghostlatte masterrace thread?


Just say you're in and you're in


----------



## arc13 (May 4, 2017)

I'm in, skiddo rules.


----------



## fedehda (May 4, 2017)

I'm in.

PS: What the hell is a Skiddo anyway?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

fedehda said:


> I'm in.
> 
> PS: What the hell is a Skiddo anyway?


My profile picture is a Skiddo


----------



## fedehda (May 4, 2017)

So, Skiddo is more powerful than Arceus or the almighty Helix?

EDIT: I also add the Flying Spaghetti Monster on the list


----------



## jt_1258 (May 4, 2017)

pfft, I believe the the eeveeloution therory


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

fedehda said:


> So, Skiddo is more powerful than Arceus or the almighty Helix?
> 
> EDIT: I also add the Flying Spaghetti Monster on the list


yes


----------



## keven3477 (May 4, 2017)

I am sorry but I have decided to devote my entire soul to the water starters cult. You can have your skidoos and your gogoats, but we have mudkips ...


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I am sorry but I have decided to devote my entire soul to the water starters cult. You can have your skidoos and your gogoats, but we have mudkips ...


no


----------



## keven3477 (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no


yes, admit it for your free cookie.


----------



## iAqua (May 5, 2017)

fucking skid(do)


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2017)

Eevee's or GTFO.


----------



## Larsenv (May 5, 2017)

Blue Skidoo we can too!


----------



## jt_1258 (May 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Eevee's or GTFO.





jt_1258 said:


> pfft, I believe the the eeveeloution therory


lul


----------



## Enovale (May 8, 2017)

I believe in Mikuism. I'm a huge nerd/kinda weeb ok.

I don't even play pokeeemanz so by extension skeeddi sukz


----------



## arc13 (May 8, 2017)

Je report
I report, in english


----------



## rensenware (May 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This is the official thread of the Skiddo Religion, also know as Skiddoism.
> If you don't like Skiddos, delete your account now.


*I'm in*


----------



## AegisCZ (May 11, 2017)

can i join?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

AegisCZ said:


> can i join?


yes


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 12, 2017)

Cant believe i fell in your trap


----------



## Lukerz (May 12, 2017)

How can I achieve enlightenment oh great and powerful grass goat!?


----------



## APartOfMe (May 12, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> How can I achieve enlightenment oh great and powerful grass goat!?


Worship me


----------



## Lukerz (May 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Worship me


Seams ligit.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (May 17, 2017)

plz dontz wership dem pokemans


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

can i join even though gogoat is exactly 12% better


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 17, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> can i join even though gogoat is exactly 12% better


Sure










(Skiddo is better)


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> cool


Skiddo


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

Is a fool, and a idiot


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Is a fool, and a idiot


No, Skiddos are godlike


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 19, 2017)

Music is the one true religion.

***googles skiddo**


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 19, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> Music is the one true religion.
> 
> ***googles skiddo**


Skiddo is love, skiddo is life


----------



## CodyMKW (May 22, 2017)

hi


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2017)

CodyMKW said:


> hi


I have seen this picture before, she's my waifu ^-^


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I have seen this picture before, *it*'s my waifu ^-^


notice the absence of the word she


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> notice the absence of the word she


Ok, whops


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

#flareism


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> #flareism


no


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no


yes


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> yes


Skiddoism is better


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Skiddoism is better


no u


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> no u


no u


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

flareism is better.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> flareism is better.


No, Skiddoism is


----------



## tatripp (Jun 3, 2017)

Damn you heretics. All hail the mighty Helix Fossil!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

tatripp said:


> Damn you heretics. All hail the mighty Helix Fossil!!!


Skiddo


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Skiddo


Skidoo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Skidoo


Skiddo is best grill


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Skiddo is best grill


Pikachu is the best grill


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Pikachu is the best grill


Nice, I want a costume like this except as a Skiddo


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nice, I want a costume like this except as a Skiddo


In short a totaly different costume


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> In short a totaly different costume


Lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiddoism Haha, yes! I made this!


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 3, 2017)

kys


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> kys


Kys lol


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 3, 2017)

I am an anti-skiddoist


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> I am an anti-skiddoist


K


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2017)

I worship (s)kiddos


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 4, 2017)

Just a question. Who's Gogoat in the skiddo religion? Is it like..."Gogoat" is god and "Skiddo" is the equivalent to jesus or something else?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Just a question. Who's Gogoat in the skiddo religion? Is it like..."Gogoat" is god and "Skiddo" is the equivalent to jesus or something else?


I guess you can put it like that


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm in. Where do I send all my money?


Dionicio3 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiddoism Haha, yes! I made this!


Looks like it got deleted.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm in. Where do I send all my money?


To me :3


----------



## Seriel (Jun 4, 2017)

*sends all her money to @Dionicio3 *


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> To me :3


*Sends all his money to Dionicio3*
Done.
When will I get my official Skiddoism Starter Kit?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> *Sends all his money to Dionicio3*
> Done.
> When will I get my official Skiddoism Starter Kit?


Just beige in Skiddo, get a printer and paper, print out lots of pictures of Skiddo, and hang them on your wall


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Just beige in Skiddo, get a printer and paper, print out lots of pictures of Skiddo, and hang them on your wall


when do i light the candles in a circle around my picture of a skiddo?

haha just kidding, skiddon'tism for life!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> when do i light the candles in a circle around my picture of a skiddo?


6:00PM every Sunday


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 4, 2017)

Snipism tbh


----------



## SANIC (Jun 4, 2017)

I found the guy who deleted your Skiddoism page


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I found the guy who deleted your Skiddoism page


I know, reddogsix, he's an admin


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This is the official thread of the Skiddo Religion, also know as Skiddoism.
> If you don't like Skiddos, delete your account now.


bruh... this religion is outdated... please update to flyingbathtubtropicaldoorstopism-rosalina


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 7, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> bruh... this religion is outdated... please update to flyingbathtubtropicaldoorstopism-rosalina


no u


----------



## m1guelpf (Jun 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiddoism Haha, yes! I made this!


Someone really should recreate the page...


----------



## TiredKorok (Jun 8, 2017)

May lord helix save your poor soul


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

TiredKorok said:


> May lord helix save your poor soul


Skiddo is better


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Fucken, stop


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fucken, stop


----------



## Yil (Jun 9, 2017)

Kirby will devourer all pokemon at the end of time and reset Nintendo verse. Hail Kirby, oh the pink devourer.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yil said:


> Kirby will devourer all pokemon at the end of time and reset Nintendo verse. Hail Kirby, oh the pink devourer.


Actually, in the game's lore, everything that Kirby swallows is just sent to another dimension.


----------



## Yil (Jun 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Actually, in the game's lore, everything that Kirby swallows is just sent to another dimension.


Anime does not count as lore.


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 14, 2017)

It's all about Shrekism now XD
http://our-divine-ogrelord.tumblr.com/
http://shrekthedivine.tumblr.com/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> It's all about Shrekism now XD
> http://our-divine-ogrelord.tumblr.com/
> http://shrekthedivine.tumblr.com/


No


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No


Yes, accept his divine onions into your heart and become an All Star...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> Yes, accept his divine onions into your heart and become an All Star...


No


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No


Sing it with me brother, SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE WORLD WAS GONNA ROLL ME. I AIN'T SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> Sing it with me brother, SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE WORLD WAS GONNA ROLL ME. I AIN'T SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED!!!


SHE WAS LOO... wait... NOOO


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> SHE WAS LOO... wait... NOOO


YESSSS, THE CONVERSION HAS BEGUN!!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> YESSSS, THE CONVERSION HAS BEGUN!!!!


No u


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No u


Nah fam, I good...


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Is it rude if I'm atheist?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Is it rude if I'm atheist?


yes


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> yes


Please forgive me, for I follow the FSM Church, The Church of The Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## iAqua (Jun 14, 2017)

hah i'm special I have a patreon badge


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

iAqua said:


> hah i'm special I have a patreon badge


YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Yil (Jun 14, 2017)

The cult of Kirby stands strong. Hail Kirby, may your new companions crush all Pokemon and mortal men.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> The cult of Kirby stands strong. Hail Kirby, may your new companions crush all Pokemon and mortal men.


no u


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> The cult of Kirby stands strong. Hail Kirby, may your new companions crush all Pokemon and mortal men.


Oh, I remember you.







btw i love Kirby and i side with you, i love you.



Dionicio3 said:


> no u


wtf is even a skiddo?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Oh, I remember you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Pokemon


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> The cult of Kirby stands strong. Hail Kirby, may your new companions crush all Pokemon and mortal men.


It's all about Shrek fam, nobody can resist the sweet sound of All Star... SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE WORLD WAS GONNA ROLL ME, I AIN'T THE SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED!!!!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> It's all about Shrek fam, nobody can resist the sweet sound of All Star... SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE WORLD WAS GONNA ROLL ME, I AIN'T THE SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED!!!!


Who let 2k15/6 out of the attic?


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Who let 2k15/6 out of the attic?


I did...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 20, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> It's all about Shrek fam, nobody can resist the sweet sound of All Star... SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE WORLD WAS GONNA ROLL ME, I AIN'T THE SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED!!!!





Spoiler: Because I feel obligated to do this



and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin, and they don't stop commin,


----------



## rensenware (Jun 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This is the official thread of the Skiddo Religion, also know as Skiddoism.
> If you don't like Skiddos, delete your account now.


I are join


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> I are join


Cool


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 21, 2017)

Twintelle worship.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2017)

snip


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

**Hacker voice** I'm in.
Skiddo for next legendary Pokémon


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> **Hacker voice** I'm in.
> Skiddo for next legendary Pokémon


Skiddo mega when?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

Do I need to prove myself? I'll change my icon to Skiddo for 24 hours if needed.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Do I need to prove myself? I'll change my icon to Skiddo for 24 hours if needed.


Not the first person to do that, but ok


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Not the first person to do that, but ok


TBH it needs to be a requirement, but anyways, for the next 24 hours my icon will be the following



 
**attempts to find Gravatar password**


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> TBH it needs to be a requirement, but anyways, for the next 24 hours my icon will be the following
> View attachment 92760
> **attempts to find Gravatar password**


Gravatar scrub


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Gravatar scrub


Gravatar is simple

It is done. **awaits icon update**


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Gravatar is simple
> 
> It is done. **awaits icon update**


Updated wew


----------



## Yil (Jul 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> **Hacker voice** I'm in.
> Skiddo for next legendary Pokémon


But I want a fire/ bug legendary.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> But I want a fire/ bug legendary.


Well too bad


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> But I want a fire/ bug legendary.


No. Skiddo is best legendary


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> But I want a fire/ bug legendary.


theres one that has been introduced in gen V


----------



## Yil (Jul 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> theres one that has been introduced in gen V


And not a legendary or a mystical. It's just very rare.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 18, 2017)

In


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2017)

no... just... no...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no... just... no...


Yes... Just... Yes...


----------



## migles (Jul 21, 2017)

@Dionicio3 how come i can't write in your profile


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

migles said:


> @Dionicio3 how come i can't write in your profile


Just post here!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

@Dionicio3 how come i also can't write in your profile




Spoiler: pic related


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> @Dionicio3 how come i also can't write in your profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only people I follow can write


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Only people I follow can write


wew :'(


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> wew :'(


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jul 24, 2017)

Skiddo is ugly


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 24, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Skiddo is ugly


no u


----------



## Xppp1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Skiddo was my grass main through the whole adventure in X <3


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 29, 2017)

im in


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 29, 2017)

this is a thing?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> this is a thing?


Yes


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 29, 2017)

thanks for telling me, i did not know


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yes


I love you bby


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm halfway in.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 29, 2017)

extremely uncool, cheap, and overused ''meme''.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 30, 2017)

wrathsoffire76 said:


> I'm halfway in.


That's what I said to your mum last night.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 30, 2017)

Once I got in a fight over how Skiddoism is just a little joke...
I mean unless you think a fictional monster invented after the ds that was created for a video game created the universe then wew.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Once I got in a fight over how Skiddoism is just a little joke...


_Really now??? I wonder where that could have been..._


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> _Really now??? I wonder where that could have been..._


you're talking like admitting you had the thing with me is a good thing


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> _Really now??? I wonder where that could have been..._


Hey there little boi


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Hey there little boi


hey there big boi


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 9, 2017)

Can't we just let this die?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Can't we just let this die?


no u


----------



## Xppp1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Skiddo is too pure to die


----------



## vinstage (Aug 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Can't we just let this die?


It was dead before it even started tbh.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 9, 2017)

vinstage said:


> It was dead before it even started tbh.


no u


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2017)

Xppp1 said:


> Skiddo is too pure to die


with only 4 post, your speech has no value


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> with only 4 post, your speech has no value


Ew gey


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ew gey


Ew geyer


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Ew geyer


Ew geyest


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Ew geyest


Ew geyestest


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Ew geyestest


Ew geyestestestestestestestestestestestestest


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Ew geyestestestestestestestestestestestestest


Ew geyestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestest


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Ew geyestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestest


Ew geyestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestestest


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2017)

skiddo sucks


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> skiddo sucks


no u


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> skiddo sucks


Kingy sucks


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Kingy sucks


Pokémon sucks


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Pokémon sucks


Skiddont-ism sucks


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Skiddont-ism sucks


GBAtemp religions suck


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> GBAtemp religions suck


GBAtemp as a whole sucks


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> GBAtemp as a whole sucks


boot9strap sucks


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> boot9strap sucks


Yes it does.

Why couldn't we have stayed on A9LH


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> boot9strap sucks


bootstrap sucks


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> bootstrap sucks


Page 10 sucks


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Page 10 sucks


No its awesome


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Why couldn't we have stayed on A9LH


having the last post on a page sucks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> No its awesome


*it's


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> having the last post on a page sucks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Correcting grammar sucks


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> having the last post on a page sucks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


nazi grammar sux


----------



## pandavova (Aug 10, 2017)

Im not in.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 10, 2017)

pandavova said:


> Im not in.


Ow


----------



## pandavova (Aug 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ow


But sorry, i dont delete my acc...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2017)

im in because why the fuck not?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Eix said:


> im in because why the fuck not?


wew


----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 11, 2017)

Prepubescent 13 year olds.....


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> Prepubescent 13 year olds.....


You're only a year older...


With a fucken Minecraft avatar


----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You're only a year older...
> 
> 
> With a fucken Minecraft avatar


At least I what through puberty


----------



## drenal (Aug 11, 2017)

time to delete my account then
 p.s. ur a fagit


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 15, 2017)

Skiddo is called Chevroum in French
That's ridiculous.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 15, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Skiddo is called Chevroum in French
> That's ridiculous.


Neat I guess


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Neat I guess


Vroum vroum
Vrrrrrrrrrroum


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'll fight you with my perfect EV/IV Skiddo with the ideal modest holding Rockanium Z that is shiny





SonicCloud said:


> Its a shame Skiddo speed is 52 and Incineroar speed its 60 :]


Fukin git rekt m8

....also Skiddo sucks. Fight me.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Fukin git rekt m8
> 
> ....also Skiddo sucks. Fight me.



Become Skiddon't-er, it is Skiddo-free :^)


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 15, 2017)

migles said:


> @Dionicio3 how come i can't write in your profile


Because he likes to shitpost, but can't take people's opinions on his profile. He seems like a delicate little flower.... lol


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

migles said:


> @Dionicio3 how come i can't write in your profile



Just follow him, he will say "thanks", tell him you want him to do something for you too(follow), bam target aquired


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 15, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Because he likes to shitpost, but can't take people's opinions on his profile. He seems like a delicate little flower.... lol


http://gph.is/QFXhvE


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Become Skiddon't-er, it is Skiddo-free :^)


Yes


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yes





MadMageKefka said:


> Fukin git rekt m8
> 
> ....also Skiddo sucks. Fight me.


https://gbatemp.net/entry/skiddont-ism.12667/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 15, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Fukin git rekt m8
> 
> ....also Skiddo sucks. Fight me.


no u

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also disabled posting because too many noobs were comming to my profile asking for 3ds help


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no u
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I also disabled posting because too many noobs were comming to my profile asking for 3ds help


Well then disable it, there's no reason to keep it like that if they don't spam your profile


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Well then disable it, there's no reason to keep it like that if they don't spam your profile


But the spam will come back


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/skiddont-ism.12667/


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But the spam will come back


But what if it doesn't? :thinking:


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/skiddont-ism.12667/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> But what if it doesn't? :thinking:


It will


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/skiddont-ism.12667/


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> It will


Oh ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EthanAddict said:


> https://gbatemp.net/entry/skiddont-ism.12667/


Stop spamming


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Skiddoism/

The Skiddoism subreddit is here!


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 30, 2017)

Why tf did you create a subreddit for your shit religion, it isn't even real


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Why tf did you create a subreddit for your shit religion, it isn't even real


https://www.reddit.com/r/xthemanism


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 30, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/xthemanism


Still it isn't real, if it was, I would respect it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Still it isn't real, if it was, I would respect it


Any religion can be real because freedom of religion


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 30, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Any religion can be real because freedom of religion


Hmm, I need to think that


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 30, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Why tf did you create a subreddit for your shit religion, it isn't even real


Because he craves attention....


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Because he craves attention....


Its because I'm bored


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 30, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Its because I'm bored


Whatever helps you sleep. There are far better ways to relieve boredom and you know it.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, @Dionicio3 , I declare it as an official Religion, since we have freedom of speech, and I also declare Skiddon't-ism an official movement


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Well, @Dionicio3 , I declare it as an official Religion, since we have freedom of speech, and I also declare Skiddon't-ism an official movement


Anti religions are against freedom of religion


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Well, @Dionicio3 , I declare it as an official Religion, since we have freedom of speech, and I also declare Skiddon't-ism an official movement


upgrade it to a religion


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> upgrade it to a religion





Dionicio3 said:


> Anti religions are against freedom of religion


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 30, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Anti religions are against freedom of religion



But we have freedom of speech, so we can voice our opinions, if you like Skiddoism, that is OK, I don't, that is why I made Skiddon't-ism, duh


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 30, 2017)

Tell that to the Middle-East...


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

someone should make a skiddon't-ism subreddit


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> someone should make a skiddon't-ism subreddit


...or people should just stop giving this moron attention. Making an anti-religion is just fueling the fire. He is looking for attention, doesn't matter if its good or bad. Let him and his fellow goat-lovers do whatever weird stuff they do, and just unwatch the thread like I am about to do. Seriously, this is some elementary school level of cringe. Get a hobby @Dionicio3


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 30, 2017)

I just think it's funny, not sure why everyone hates it so much.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Get a hobby @Dionicio3


What if this is my hobby?


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> ...or people should just stop giving this moron attention. Making an anti-religion is just fueling the fire. He is looking for attention, doesn't matter if its good or bad. Let him and his fellow goat-lovers do whatever weird stuff they do, and just unwatch the thread like I am about to do. Seriously, this is some elementary school level of cringe. Get a hobby @Dionicio3


dude this whole thing is a joke, calm down


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> dude this whole thing is a joke


Exactly, its a joke. A sad joke.



Dionicio3 said:


> What if this is my hobby?


Then you have odd tastes in fun most would find unappealing. Best of luck to you, lol. I really couldn't care less.

....sigh, now I have to unwatch again.


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> ....sigh, now I have to unwatch again.


ok


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok





drenal said:


> dude this whole thing is a joke, calm down


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


>


Stop abusing the poor unwatch button, it hurts when its clicked


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 30, 2017)

@MadMageKefka Don't insult @Dionicio3 , he might be insane and create Skiddoism, but he (seems to) likes what he makes, respect it


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 30, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> @MadMageKefka Don't insult @Dionicio3 , he might be insane and create Skiddoism, but he (seems to) likes what he makes, respect it


No


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 30, 2017)

Behold Dionicio3, Prophet of the herd


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 30, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> Behold Dionicio3, Prophet of the herd


I can make a better one, not now


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

this should not have been revived

stupid 3ds


----------



## Derek1199 (Oct 1, 2017)

cute skiddo pics.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a question about this religion, what happens to the Gogoats that evolve from skiddo. I haven't heard this religion mention anything on them as if they don't exist.
Does the religion banish or even worse execute the skiddo that stray away from skiddoism?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I have a question about this religion, what happens to the Gogoats that evolve from skiddo. I haven't heard this religion mention anything on them as if they don't exist.
> Does the religion banish or even worse execute the skiddo that stray away from skiddoism?


Its something like that

EDIT: Quote didn't insert


Filo97 said:


> Just a question. Who's Gogoat in the skiddo religion? Is it like..."Gogoat" is god and "Skiddo" is the equivalent to jesus or something else?


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Its something like that
> 
> EDIT: Quote didn't insert


I knew there was another reason I didn't like this religion. Gogoats are pokemon too.

Retracted


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I knew there was another reason I didn't like this religion. Gogoats are pokemon too.


Gogoats are accepted in this religion


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Gogoats are accepted in this religion


Fine, ill retract my statement, but I still cant say I can trust this religion.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Fine, ill retract my statement, but I still cant say I can trust this religion.


Understandable, have a nice day


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Fine, ill retract my statement, but I still cant say I can trust this religion.


you shouldn't


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 1, 2017)

heh follow me i need to be able to shitpost comment on you're profile. pls


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> heh follow me i need to be able to shitpost comment on you're profile. pls


yea me too @Dionicio3 , follow me, id like to troll i mean comment on your profile


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yea me too @Dionicio3 , follow me, id like to troll i mean comment on your profile


ikr we just want to  shitpost comment


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> ikr we just want to  shitpost comment


yea trolling commenting is a right on gbatemp, it'S not a privilege, he cant prevent us from trolling commenting


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yea trolling commenting is a right on gbatemp, it'S not a privilege, he cant prevent us from trolling commenting


yea!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yes I can


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 1, 2017)

r/skiddoism is the best subreddit to ever exist


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yes I can


Come on man seriously I won't shitpost .


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Come on man seriously I won't shitpost .


yes you will


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> yes you will


How are you so sure?


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> How are you so sure?


i just know you will


----------



## Sathya (Nov 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This is the official thread of the Skiddo Religion, also know as Skiddoism.
> If you don't like Skiddos, delete your account now.


Skiddo is the best lessons or religion for idiot or dumbest animal


----------



## Yil (Nov 3, 2017)

Sathya said:


> Skiddo is the best lessons or religion for idiot or dumbest animal


But I hate Skiddo. It's not good competitivly and the design is neither cute nor cool.(I have very strong hatred for furries but I also have Formicophilia)


----------



## Sathya (Nov 3, 2017)

Yil said:


> But I hate Skiddo. It's not good competitivly and the design is neither cute nor cool.(I have very strong hatred for furries but I also have Paraphilia)


what is skiddo, truly?


----------



## Yil (Nov 3, 2017)

Sathya said:


> what is skiddo, truly?


Grass goat.


----------



## Sathya (Nov 3, 2017)

Yil said:


> Grass goat.


skiddo is crazy religion?


----------



## Yil (Nov 3, 2017)

Sathya said:


> skiddo is crazy religion?


I will not worship a furry.


----------



## Sathya (Nov 3, 2017)

Yil said:


> I will not worship a furry.


Cant understand


----------



## vinstage (Nov 3, 2017)

Sathya said:


> what is skiddo, truly?


You could've just googled it... 


> *Skiddo* (Japanese: *メェークル* _Meecle_) is a Grass-type Pokémon introduced in Generation VI.
> 
> It evolves into Gogoat starting at level 32.


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

Yil said:


> I will not worship a furry.


me neither


----------



## Seriel (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

I can't decide if it's worth joining, Lord Helix is better, but not worth worshipping anymore so I don't know...


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Hector says this thread is the equivalent of hell, right @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Lord Hector says this thread is the equivalent of hell, right @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N ?


He is a corrupt man, hes a proud admin of the skiddo server


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> He is a corrupt man, hes a proud admin of the skiddo server


Wait, hold up. There's an official skiddoism server? Like a discord server?
Also explain this:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-bepisism-thread.487936/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, hold up. There's an official skiddoism server? Like a discord server?
> Also explain this:
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-bepisism-thread.487936/


Yes there is, but its super private, but if you want, you can DM me and ill DM you an invite


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yes there is, but its super private, but if you want, you can DM me and ill DM you an invite


I currently have a mutual feeling towards skiddos, I'm neither for or against them. Plus I don't have discord, so...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I currently have a mutual feeling towards skiddos, I'm neither for or against them. Plus I don't have discord, so...


Get a discord and join this


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Get a discord and join this


But if the server is super secret then why did you just publicly put out an invite publicly to what I presume is the skiddo server?  
Anyways thanks for the invite, but I don't really want to get a discord account. I'm already really busy with college and don't need any more distractions. I already have gbatemp to distract me. 
I might get an account over Christmas break and see how it goes.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But if the server is super secret then why did you just publicly put out an invite publicly to what I presume is the skiddo server?
> Anyways thanks for the invite, but I don't really want to get a discord account. I'm already really busy with college and don't need any more distractions. I already have gbatemp to distract me.
> I might get an account over Christmas break and see how it goes.


That's not my server, thats the official gbatemp server lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm still tellin all of ya. Stop believing in this animal and believe in a true goddess, your lord and savior, Madoka http://gbatemp.net/threads/official-thread-of-the-madoka-religion.484686/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I'm still tellin all of ya. Stop believing in this animal and believe in a true goddess, your lord and savior, Madoka http://gbatemp.net/threads/official-thread-of-the-madoka-religion.484686/


Ew go away


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I'm still tellin all of ya. Stop believing in this animal and believe in a true goddess, your lord and savior, Madoka http://gbatemp.net/threads/official-thread-of-the-madoka-religion.484686/


No


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I'm still tellin all of ya. Stop believing in this animal and believe in a true goddess, your lord and savior, Madoka http://gbatemp.net/threads/official-thread-of-the-madoka-religion.484686/


Bepisism for life
(Or whenever the next fad religion comes along)


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ew go away





drenal said:


> No


traitors


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> traitors


I never was part of that crappy religion thing anyway. it's all just a big joke anyways


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> I never was part of that crappy religion thing anyway. it's all just a big joke anyways


shh, you ruining the vibe, it has to be real


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2017)

I am part of the cult of the water starters and it allows me to participate and observe other poke-ligions, please  let me in the discord to determine if practicing this religion is worth my time for me.
I still don't trust it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I am part of the cult of the water starters and it allows me to participate and observe other poke-ligions, please  let me in the discord to determine if practicing this religion is worth my time for me.
> I still don't trust it.


hmm, where may I learn more?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Lord Hector says this thread is the equivalent of hell, right @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N ?


----------



## Seriel (Nov 4, 2017)

You don’t even need an account to use discord, just throw in a username and chat for a bit with a temporary account, it’ll be deleted when you logout

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I realise I’m replying to an old post now but screw you I do what I want 
@Dionicio3 let me back into the secret skiddo society


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> You don’t even need an account to use discord, just throw in a username and chat for a bit with a temporary account, it’ll be deleted when you logout
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Sent in Discord DMs


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Sent in Discord DMs


Still haven't received one myself, am I not 'worthy' to at least observe and verify the practices of this religion.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Still haven't received one myself, am I not 'worthy' to at least observe and verify the practices of this religion.


Huh, I don't remember you asking for one


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Huh, I don't remember you asking for one





keven3477 said:


> I am part of the cult of the water starters and it allows me to participate and observe other poke-ligions, please  let me in the discord to determine if practicing this religion is worth my time for me.
> I still don't trust it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 4, 2017)

Huh, well, I totally missed this because I was probably tired


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 4, 2017)

Thinking about making Mewtwoism


----------



## BARNWEY (Nov 5, 2017)

Guess who's back bois?


----------



## pandavova (Nov 5, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> View attachment 104830
> Guess who's back bois?


Shady's back


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 5, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> View attachment 104830
> Guess who's back bois?


Get the fuck out


----------



## Ricken (Nov 5, 2017)

I feel like this thread will get bumped Milk Is Bad For You style


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ricken said:


> I feel like this thread will get bumped Milk Is Bad For You style


It has been multiple times lol


----------



## BARNWEY (Nov 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Get the fuck out


no


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 5, 2017)

gay


----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I am part of the cult of the water starters and it allows me to participate and observe other poke-ligions, please  let me in the discord to determine if practicing this religion is worth my time for me.
> I still don't trust it.


Water starters? Ew


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Water starters? Ew


yeah yeah, we all have different views on what typings are better, just know that I respect your opinion and decision about us, .... you filthy fire type pleb.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> yeah yeah, we all have different views on what typings are better, just know that I respect your opinion and decision about us, .... you filthy fire type pleb.


I'm not a pleb. We all know fire starters are supreme!


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not a pleb. We all know fire starters are supreme!


Tell the to Emboar if you can before it gets outsped and one shotted

Grass starters for the win! (meganium excluded)


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Tell the to Emboar if you can before it gets outsped and one shotted
> 
> Grass starters for the win! (meganium excluded)


ew, grass starters


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

You're all wrong, all Pokemon past HeartGold suck!

Oh crap I'm probably going to have an angry mob show up at my house tomorrow cuz I said that


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> ew, grass starters


Jealous that Torterra alone beats any fire starter's final evolution, especially with AV?


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You're all wrong, all Pokemon past HeartGold suck!
> 
> Oh crap I'm probably going to have an angry mob show up at my house tomorrow cuz I said that


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You're all wrong, all Pokemon past HeartGold suck!
> 
> Oh crap I'm probably going to have an angry mob show up at my house tomorrow cuz I said that


I actually agree, games used to be MUCH more fun up until HG/SS/Pt, past it it just got all about making the game into a chore, no fun stories, no good post-game, nothing interesting.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


>


Except litten. Litten is best starter past HeartGold


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Except litten. Litten is best starter past HeartGold


no its gay


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Except litten. Litten is best starter past HeartGold


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I actually agree, games used to be MUCH more fun up until HG/SS/Pt, past it it just got all about making the game into a chore, no fun stories, no good post-game, nothing interesting.


I tried to play sun and I got bored after 30 minutes. Maybe I'll have to play some HeartGold again soon for nostalgia reasons (in case you can't tell, it's my favorite pokemon game since it was my first Pokemon I played and it had the pokewalker too which was awesome back when I was younger)


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I tried to play sun and I got bored after 30 minutes. Maybe I'll have to play some HeartGold again soon for nostalgia reasons (in case you can't tell, it's my favorite pokemon game since it was my first Pokemon I played and it had the pokewalker too which was awesome back when I was younger)


I'm making a ROMhack of Platinum just for fun right now so I can play the best game in the series first and compare it to US/UM for extra disappointment at how bad the games have become!

Now, back on topic, Grass is best and Gogoat>Skiddo (but both still suck)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 6, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Now, back on topic, Grass is best and Gogoat>Skiddo (but both still suck)


no u


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no u


I'm just joking here, of course skiddo is better than gogoat, but rusty's bidoof is better, worship that


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 6, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I'm just joking here, of course skiddo is better than gogoat, but rusty's bidoof is better, worship that


Rusty's bidoof will always be the true god pokemon!
Anyways, I miss Pokemon rusty 
At least the new series they've made has been pretty good! Can't remember what it's called though...


----------



## BARNWEY (Nov 6, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I'm just joking here, of course skiddo is better than gogoat, but rusty's bidoof is better, worship that


Did I hear.... RUSTY'S BIDOOF!!! That thing was buff as hell XD


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

What is the benefits of being a Skidmark?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> What is the benefits of being a Skidmark?


Get out, you're banned from participating


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Get out, you're banned from participating


wat


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> wat


The church of Skiddo has the right to excommuncate anyone


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The church of Skiddo has the right to excommuncate anyone


I'll start my own


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I'll start my own


I'd rather join skiddoism than whatever crackhead religion thing you're about to make


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

Benoitisim


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Benoitisim


no please


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> no please


yesplz


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> yesplz


No


----------



## Owenge (Jan 12, 2018)

@Dionicio3 what is this Skiddo Religion?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 12, 2018)

Owenge said:


> @Dionicio3 what is this Skiddo Religion?


Something homoexual. Oh wait, that's TheKingy34.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Something homoexual. Oh wait, that's TheKingy34.


Sure it's not just you?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Sure it's not just you?


I'm not gay. Now bend over.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> I'm not gqy. Now bend over.


no you're not gqy, you're gay. theres a difference


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriel said:


> no you're not gqy, you're gay. theres a difference


Aren't you gay too though? :^)


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Aren't you gay too though? :^)


She may be, but not with the same definition of it as you


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> She may be, but not with the same definition of it as you


yea, im a man and i love girl, so i must be lesbian, right?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yea, im a man and i love girl, so i must be lesbian, right?


If you are a man and you love girls rather than women, that makes you a pedo


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> If you are a man and you love girls rather than women, that makes you a pedo



oh noes


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> If you are a man and you love girls rather than women, that makes you a pedo


Age is just a number.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Age is just a number.


If this were true, that means IQ is also just a number, and that would mean everyone can understand the humor of Rick & Morty. But since that's false, IQ is not just a number, so age is not just a number.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

everyone just shut the fuck up and bend over, time for another orgy


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> everyone just shut the fuck up and bend over, time for another orgy


no u


----------



## fedehda (Jan 12, 2018)

Weoh orgy


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 12, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Weoh orgy


Woah haven't seen you in a while


----------



## drenal (Jan 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Age is just a number.


And a jail cell is just a room.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> And a jail cell is just a room.


And drenal is just a name.


----------



## drenal (Jan 12, 2018)

sks316 said:


> And drenal is just a name.


And Luigi is just a character.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

drenal said:


> And Luigi is just a character.


And GBAtemp is just a forum.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

I would sincerely like to ask why somebody bumped this thread and why they haven't been banned yet


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> I would sincerely like to ask why somebody bumped this thread and why they haven't been banned yet


Why they bumped it: Because this is the EoF.
Why they haven't been banned: Because this is the EoF.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jan 12, 2018)

Why in the world this (thing?) still exist?


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 12, 2018)

why is skiddo a religion


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Why they bumped it: Because this is the EoF.
> Why they haven't been banned: Because this is the EoF.


Even the EoF, bumping threads is against the rules.

That being said, Skiddoism is running joke, er, religion on this forum, so I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Even the EoF, bumping threads is against the rules.
> 
> That being said, Skiddoism is running joke, er, religion on this forum, so I don't think anyone cares.


It isn't even a joke at this point. It is a dead joke, at best, and deserves to be treated as such.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 13, 2018)

Orgy!


----------



## drenal (Jan 13, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Orgy!


no


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 13, 2018)

drenal said:


> no


Bend over lad


----------



## drenal (Jan 13, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Bend over lad


no


----------



## Yil (Jan 13, 2018)

So if I hate Furries I am straight? Even if I think girls should only love girls and if reproduction is possible drive men into extinction?


----------



## fedehda (Jan 13, 2018)

Weoh orgy


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 13, 2018)

The reason why this is in the EOF is because the EOF is the place for jokes.


----------



## Yil (Jan 14, 2018)

I hope they tear each other apart with huge **** and the rest broken by pleasure and spend the rest of tbeir lives in paralyzing orgasms.


----------



## drenal (Jan 14, 2018)

Yil said:


> I hope they tear each other apart with huge **** and the rest broken by pleasure and spend the rest of tbeir lives in paralyzing orgasms.


what the fuck


----------



## Yil (Jan 14, 2018)

drenal said:


> what the fuck


My anti social nature make sure I can only have one partner, ideally for live.


----------



## drenal (Jan 14, 2018)

Yil said:


> My anti social nature make sure I can only have one partner, ideally for live.


but what if it isn't for life


----------



## Yil (Jan 14, 2018)

drenal said:


> but what if it isn't for life


Then make it as long as possible. If this means being selfish I will stay that way. Also marriage is mutual slavery, if you wan to go in that direction.


----------



## drenal (Jan 14, 2018)

Yil said:


> Then make it as long as possible. If this means being selfish I will stay that way. Also marriage is mutual slavery, if you wan to go in that direction.


oh ok


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2018)

I came here for Skiddo, and I see Yil instead,
Couldn't see my disappointment.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 14, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I came here for Skiddo, and I see Yil instead,
> Couldn't see my disappointment.


VinsCool is a Skiddoist confirmed


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> VinsCool is a Skiddoist confirmed


nightmare


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2018)

Yil said:


> I hope they tear each other apart with huge **** and the rest broken by pleasure and spend the rest of tbeir lives in paralyzing orgasms.


good to see you too, Yil


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jan 14, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> The reason why this is in the EOF is because the EOF is the place for jokes.


Well, a joke is supposed to be funny, and this ain't the case...


----------



## EthanAddict (Jan 14, 2018)

Gay is just a sexuality, now bend over


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

EthanAddict said:


> Gay is just a sexuality, now bend over


wheres your avy?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jan 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wheres your avy?



Windows 7 8 avy


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

EthanAddict said:


> Windows 7 8 avy


huh?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jan 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> huh?


huh in reverse is huh


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

EthanAddict said:


> huh in reverse is huh


lol so is lol


----------



## EthanAddict (Jan 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol so is lol


kek > lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

dog = god
thats not a coincidence


----------



## EthanAddict (Jan 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> dog = god
> thats not a coincidence



God doesn't exist, yet dog is the opposite, so dogs exist :^)


----------



## drenal (Jan 14, 2018)

EthanAddict said:


> Gay is just a sexuality, now bend over


no


----------



## Deletedmember438770 (Jun 25, 2018)

how do i delete my account?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2018)

localhost said:


> how do i delete my account?


You can request an account deletion from a Supervisor or Administrator by DMing them


----------



## Deletedmember438770 (Jun 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You can request an account deletion from a Supervisor or Administrator by DMing them


Thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> You can request an account deletion from a Supervisor or Administrator by DMing them


Done.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2018)

localhost said:


> how do i delete my account?


You hop in my van missy.


----------



## Deletedmember438770 (Jun 25, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> You hop in my van missy.


oh ok


----------



## vinstage (Jun 25, 2018)

localhost said:


> how do i delete my account?


I felt the same after viewing the thread too, it’s normal x


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 25, 2018)

That bump tho


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> That bump tho


Best bump of the 21st century


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Best bump of the 21st century


keep the machine working
youre almost at 10k view


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> That bump tho


Like the bump in your pants


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 26, 2018)

Do Skiddoists pray for the day the almighty Skiddo ascends to become a shiny Gogoat?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 26, 2018)

Deletedmember438770 said:


> Thanks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Next time, don’t bump the most horrible thread ever to grace the temp to ask this kind of thing. You coulda pmed one of the new mods.
PS. Who were you before you got “““deleted”””? (Even ghough you can still talk )


----------



## ThoD (Jun 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Next time, don’t bump the most horrible thread ever to grace the temp to ask this kind of thing. You coulda pmed one of the new mods.
> PS. Who were you before you got “““deleted”””? (Even ghough you can still talk )


It was Localhost, but it really feels weird for some messages to stay behind after deletion of account... First time I saw it since I joined and it's just strange... No wonder mods often are against member deletion.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Next time, don’t bump the best thread ever to grace the temp to ask this kind of thing. You coulda pmed one of the new mods.
> PS. Who were you before you got “““deleted”””? (Even ghough you can still talk )


Fixed your post

He deleted his account because he hated Skiddos

Also new mods can't delete members, they can't even change name/birthday or do anything


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 26, 2018)

Im glad this was bumped /s


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 26, 2018)

Who bumped this shit?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 26, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Who bumped this godliness?


Fixed


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 26, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fixed



that would be homosexual sir


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 26, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> that would be homosexual sir


no u


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> It was Localhost, but it really feels weird for some messages to stay behind after deletion of account... First time I saw it since I joined and it's just strange... No wonder mods often are against member deletion.


Localhost or Localhorst?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Localhost or Localhorst?


host


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Made significantly worse


Fixed.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jun 27, 2018)

There are bad memes and then this piece of shit

Enviado desde mi LG-X240 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy Acuña said:


> There are bad memes and then this piece of shit
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-X240 mediante Tapatalk


ewww tapatalk
what a bad meme


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 27, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I'm gay


Fixed


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy Acuña said:


> There are bad memes and then this piece of shit
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-X240 mediante Tapatalk


Skiddoism isn't a meme, it's a way of life.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 27, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Skiddoism isn't a meme, it's a way of life.


It's in the spectrum. The autistic spectrum.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 27, 2018)

Come on...Hypixel Forums uses XenForo and they have a Dislike button...it couldn’t be that hard to implement!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 27, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Come on...Hypixel Forums uses XenForo and they have a Dislike button...it couldn’t be that hard to implement!


Hypixel is trash, and the issue isnt with adding it, the issue is with people abusing it


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Hypixel is trash, and the issue isnt with adding it, the issue is with people abusing it


i'd have over 9000 dislike if it was implemented xd


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i'd have over 9000 dislike if it was implemented xd


Same, because apparently stating your opinion and being different on the internet is a sin.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Same, because apparently stating your opinion and being different on the internet is a sin.


This is specially visible in Reddit.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 31, 2018)

LOL


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 31, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> LOL


----------



## drenal (Aug 31, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> LOL


dammit


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2018)

drenal said:


> dammit


Better than your current avatar


GhostLatte said:


>


no u


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 31, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Better than your current avatar
> 
> no u


Hey bby


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Hey bby


----------



## drenal (Aug 31, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Better than your current avatar
> 
> no u


No it isn't


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2018)

drenal said:


> No it isn't


Dabbing is bad, and always will be bad


----------



## drenal (Aug 31, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Dabbing is bad, and always will be bad


I know


----------



## EthanAddict (Aug 31, 2018)

Dead meme


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 31, 2018)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE WHY DID YOU BUMP IT IT WAS ALREADY DEAD


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Here in Scotland a skiddo is what happens to your underwear when you dont wipe your ass properly after doing a shit. Its a bit strange having a religion about shit stained underwear lol.


----------



## EthanAddict (Aug 31, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> OH FOR FUCKS SAKE WHY DID YOU BUMP IT IT WAS ALREADY DEAD


Because I didn't, look up


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2018)

This meme will never die if random people keep bumping it


(But seriously thanks for looking in my sig to find the link)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Here in Scotland a skiddo is what happens to your underwear when you dont wipe your ass properly after doing a shit. Its a bit strange having a religion about shit stained underwear lol.


You are my new god. I’m moving to Scotland.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> You are my new god. I’m moving to Scotland.


Cool just don't bring any skiddo undies with you please.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Dec 14, 2018)

I would like to join. Where can I?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 14, 2018)

FEF1 said:


> I would like to join. Where can I?


My van!


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Dec 14, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> My van!


Cool, where is your van exactly?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 14, 2018)

FEF1 said:


> Cool, where is your van exactly?


Down your street


----------



## Owenge (Dec 14, 2018)

Oof


----------



## ThoD (Dec 14, 2018)

Why does this thing keep getting revived? It's almost 2019 people, religions are a thing of the past


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 14, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Why does this thing keep getting revived? It's almost 2019 people, religions are a thing of the past


You're a thing of the past


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Why does this thing keep getting revived? It's almost 2019 people, religions are a thing of the past


You're right
Cults are the new religion
And this is the new cult


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Dec 16, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Down your street


I see 2 vans, which one is yours?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 16, 2018)

FEF1 said:


> I see 2 vans, which one is yours?


The big white one!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 16, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> The big white one!


I see a red one and a rusty black one
Guess you arent there


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Dec 16, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> The big white one!


Ahh, I see. You wanna meet up in around 5 min.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 28, 2019)

@WeedZ should add css to this thread to have skiddos


----------



## SANIC (Jan 28, 2019)

What is CSS?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2019)

SANIC said:


> What is CSS?


ur mum


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 28, 2019)

SANIC said:


> What is CSS?



Css always goes hand in hand with html. Its a style sheet that allows you to customize your html. For example you want to add color to the background, a border and a fancy font you can do that within the css and then it reflects in the final(Has to be linked/referenced to work) when you load up the html(I highly recommend never using IE for html purposes. Trust me use chrome instead for testing). Sorry I got carried away I was quite obsessed with it in college(I was taught in college and it became this incredible thing in my life) and made my final group project within a website that I built.  

It makes this 90s like website(serebii is a good example of this).


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 28, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Css always goes hand in hand with html. Its a style sheet that allows you to customize your html. For example you want to add color to the background, a border and a fancy font you can do that within the css and then it reflects in the final(Has to be linked/referenced to work) when you load up the html(I highly recommend never using IE for html purposes. Trust me use chrome instead for testing). Sorry I got carried away I was quite obsessed with it in college(I was taught in college and it became this incredible thing in my life) and made my final group project within a website that I built.
> 
> It makes this 90s like website(serebii is a good example of this).


lmao nerd


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 28, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> lmao nerd



Thanks for the compliment.  I will join your religion to worship the majestic Skiddo.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 28, 2019)

Join Madokaism today.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 28, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Join Madokaism today.


No


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 28, 2019)

i didn't know you could add css, how do you do it? :o


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 28, 2019)

Jacklack3 said:


> i didn't know you could add css, how do you do it? :o



Only the mods can edit the css on gbatemp. If your talking adding css to html you do this within the html file and enclose it within a head: 

<head>
<*link* rel="stylesheet" type="text/*css*" href="Name of css file goes here">
</head>

It would be in your best interest to keep the html and css together in the same folder so the html can find it when being loaded up or at least until you get used to how it works. You can reference the css from a folder as well. I was very disorganized when I worked so I usually would name the html page and css with similar names so I could remember what they were.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

I liked it when this thread was dead


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 29, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> I liked it when this thread was dead


And we don't like you either


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> And we don't like you either


Thanks for being honest


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 29, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Thanks for being honest


I'll just have to let you know that honesty here costs $15, will you pay with cash or credit?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'll just have to let you know that honesty here costs $15, will you pay with cash or credit?


Fuck, can I plead ignorance?
I spent my last $15 on a tempy body pillow


EDIT

To support the gbatemp website ofc


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 29, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Fuck, can I plead ignorance?
> I spent my last $15 on a tempy body pillow


You can mop the floors for an hour


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> You can mop the floors for an hour


Do I need to sign a blood contract or anything?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 29, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Do I need to sign a blood contract or anything?


You just need to submit to Skiddoism


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> You just need to submit to Skiddoism


Sorry, Shaggy says I can only serve Shaggyism


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 29, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Sorry, Shaggy says I can only serve Shaggyism


Shaggy couldn't beat Skiddo, even at 100% power


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Shaggy couldn't beat Skiddo, even at 100% power


you say that like 100% is his limit


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 29, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> you say that like 100% is his limit


Skiddo was the source of Shaggy's power, Skiddo has infinitely more power


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Skiddo was the source of Shaggy's power, Skiddo has infinitely more power


Shaggy was Before skiddo, Shaggy was before all


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 29, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Shaggy was Before skiddo, Shaggy was before all


False


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> False


Shaggy says that Skiddo was just his pet, and that he sadly went rogue


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 30, 2019)

But fear not for our lord and savior Madoka Kanime will save you all for she is our true goddess.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 30, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> But fear not for our lord and savior Madoka Kanime will save you all for she is our true goddess.


I will defenestrate you


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 30, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I will defenestrate you


I would gladly be a morter for the glorious house of Madokaism.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 30, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I would gladly be a morter for the glorious house of Madokaism.


Degenesrate means to this out a window


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 30, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Degenesrate means to this out a window


I know, I was assuming I would die from thd fall....well shit, so much for me staying in the mindless devotee character.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I would gladly be a morter for the glorious house of Madokaism.


madoka and Shaggy are in a relationship so his is fine


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tingleism is the ruling religion! Tingle, Tingle, Kooloo, Limpah!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Kane1685 said:


> Tingleism is the ruling religion! Tingle, Tingle, Kooloo, Limpah!!!


false


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 22, 2019)

We have 27 members!!1


----------



## Owenge (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh shit, forgot this was a thing :/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Owenge said:


> Oh shit, forgot this was a thing :/


damn, you shouldn't forget


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 22, 2019)

May Tingle cleanse your soul


----------



## Owenge (Oct 22, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> damn, you shouldn't forget


Sorry my guy, my short term memory isn’t the best


----------



## drenal (Oct 23, 2019)

praise skiddo


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 23, 2019)

Skiddo? More like skiddork


----------



## drenal (Oct 23, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Skiddo? More like skiddork


banned


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2019)

squiddo


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 23, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> squiddo


Nope Vins it's Skiddoo


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2019)

All hail Skiddo 

Skiddo is best

People will respect Skiddo


*Hail Skiddo!*


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 26, 2019)

Heil Skiddler!


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 30, 2019)

Down with skiddo!!!


----------



## x65943 (Oct 30, 2019)

Just me or "skiddo" sounds like a toddler trying to say "skittle" 

"I wants skiddos mama"


----------



## James_ (Nov 9, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Just me or "skiddo" sounds like a toddler trying to say "skittle"
> 
> "I wants skiddos mama"


_give me skiddos brother
i need skiddos_


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2019)

skiddo


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 10, 2019)

skiddon't


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> skiddon't


woah how funny I've literally never heard of that one before in my life


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 10, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> woah how funny I've literally never heard of that one before in my life


Ok


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Ok


cool


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 10, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> cool


Dope


----------



## James_ (Nov 10, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> skiddon't


skiddon'st've'd's't


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 10, 2019)

To be honest I prefer Meowsticism but I can take Skiddoism anyday


----------



## Kingy (Nov 10, 2019)

stop


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> stop


no


----------



## James_ (Nov 10, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> no


Yeah, what she said


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2019)

James_ said:


> Yeah, what she said


@FBI


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 10, 2019)

How was I supposed to know that no doesn't mean yes?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> How was I supposed to know that no doesn't mean yes?


Because the van taught you otherwise


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

fuck skiddoism charmanderism is where it's at


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> fuck skiddoism charmanderism is where it's at


Ok boomer


----------



## jt_1258 (May 9, 2020)

Sylveon.
fight me.


----------



## Kingy (May 9, 2020)

braixen > skiddo


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> braixen > skiddo


wrong


----------



## x65943 (May 9, 2020)

Gabumon > Agumon


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ok boomer


except i'm a zoomer


----------



## UltraSUPRA (May 9, 2020)

I don't even like Pokémon!


----------



## x65943 (May 9, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I don't even like Pokémon!


obviously you are a man of taste, us digimon fans must stick together


----------



## rensenware (May 9, 2020)

volcarona > all


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 10, 2020)

ok but stan meloetta


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 10, 2020)

sks316 said:


> ok but stan meloetta
> View attachment 208375


why if skiddo is better


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2020)

Charizard is better then anything here lmao


----------



## rensenware (May 10, 2020)

wrathsoffire76 said:


> Charizard is better then anything here lmao


nintendo forcing it on to us has forever put me off of it


----------



## Stealphie (May 11, 2020)

why does this have 500+ replies


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> why does this have 500+ replies


Why not


----------



## Stealphie (May 11, 2020)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why not


that's a valid answer


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> why does this have 500+ replies


I agree, it needs more replies


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 11, 2020)

wrathsoffire76 said:


> I agree, it needs more replies


No, the Meloetta thread needs more replies
smh you uncultured individuals, Skiddoism is old news


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

sks316 said:


> No, the Meloetta thread needs more replies
> smh you uncultured individuals, Skiddoism is old news


Skiddoism is old news, hrmm

*ALRIGHT WE STANNING MELOETTA NOW THIS IS AN UPRISING AGAINST THE SKIDDO >*


----------



## GhostLatte (May 12, 2020)

Not sure what's going on here but Kingy is still gay.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2020)

wrathsoffire76 said:


> Skiddoism is old news, hrmm
> 
> *ALRIGHT WE STANNING MELOETTA NOW THIS IS AN UPRISING AGAINST THE SKIDDO >*


L


----------



## Seriel (May 13, 2020)

I only worship cute Skiddos, like @Dionicio3


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

Seriel said:


> I only worship cute Skiddos, like @Dionicio3


I can vouch for @Dionicio3 being cute :3


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 26, 2020)

worship hat kid dumbasses


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Nah


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 26, 2020)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nah


Yeah


----------



## SANIC (Jul 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> worship hat kid dumbasses


No


Blocked.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 26, 2020)

SANIC said:


> No
> 
> 
> Blocked.


you can't block someone twice


----------



## SANIC (Jul 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> you can't block someone twice



I'm just built different


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 26, 2020)

Not sure what's going on here but Kingy is still gay.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 26, 2020)

Kingy is always gay.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Kingy is always gay.


Makes sense since you keep pegging him with your van.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Kingy is always gay.


Hnnnnnnnngh


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Kingy is always gay.


Kingy is so gay smh


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Hnnnnnnnngh


Hey there big boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Hey there big boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Creep...


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 11, 2021)

GOGOATISM, BABY!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> GOGOATISM, BABY!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> GOGOATISM, BABY!


imagine following a pokemon religon. lol


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2021)

braixen and snivy ∞× better.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2021)

Kingy said:


> braixen and snivy ∞× better.


false and also you're homosexual


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2021)

Dionicio3 said:


> false and also you're homosexual


whatever u say skiddomosexual


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 11, 2021)

Kingy said:


> braixen and snivy ∞× better.


Where do I sign up for the braixen religion? UwU


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Where do I sign up for the braixen religion? UwU


Nowhere, Skiddoism is superior


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Where do I sign up for the braixen religion? UwU


Braixen religion is coming soon! Be on the lookout


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 23, 2021)

i miss the good ol days of skiddoism


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2021)

I miss the good ol' days of shitting on skiddoism


----------



## SirHacksALot (Sep 30, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nah


You Can, I Did On Ultra Moon


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2022)

Skiddoism still best religion


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)

What did skid do, exactly?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> What did skid do, exactly?


your mom


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> your mom


I was thinking of converting to Skiddoism, now i'm not so sure.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 12, 2022)

I want to live in a world with no religions at all. That would be so much more peaceful.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 12, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I want to live in a world with no religions at all. That would be so much more peaceful.
> 
> View attachment 342519


Don't worry, Skiddoism advocates for peace for everyone! once we eradicate everyone who opposes /s


----------



## SG854 (Dec 12, 2022)

Part of the Skiddo Cult Religion is the extermination of New EOF people.

The God of Skiddo thinks they are heathens and commands the Skiddo people to raise an army to take them down.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I want to live in a world with no religions at all. That would be so much more peaceful.
> 
> View attachment 342519


I worship something actually real
My religion is spiritism, i believe in spirits
We do have proof that spirits exists
What we don't have proof of that i still believe in is reincarnation


----------



## Jayro (Dec 12, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I worship something actually real
> My religion is spiritism, i believe in spirits
> We do have proof that spirits exists
> What we don't have proof of that i still believe in is reincarnation


Reincarnation has been proven several times, with people remembering past lives.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 12, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> your mom


Skiddo does everybody's moms.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2022



Jayro said:


> I want to live in a world with no religions at all. That would be so much more peaceful.
> 
> View attachment 342519


Sure it would be nice imo.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Reincarnation has been proven several times, with people remembering past lives.


This has yet to be proven too
a child remembering stuff like his former self being at war doesn't prove anything

To actually PROVE it, we'd need to interrogate the child about his previous self past AND to have record of his previous self history so we can compare them and see if what the child say really is his previous past self or just some kind of psychosis or schizophrenia or anything else.

A child remembering images of war, bloody bodies and such, doesn't mean anything. It could totally be its imagination that is going overdrive... We can't prouve anything so far. Unless we get some child remembering attrocities he did as Adolf Hitler, so we can compare what the child say to actual facts concerning Hitler, we can't be sure of anything. We'd need such case to actually PROVE reincarnation is a thing


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> This has yet to be proven too
> a child remembering stuff like his former self being at war doesn't prove anything
> 
> To actually PROVE it, we'd need to interrogate the child


He can prove that he did U R Mom


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2022)

SG854 said:


> He can prove that he did U R Mom


translation please?
Because the way i translate this (he did you are mom) it makes 0 sense


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I worship something actually real
> My religion is spiritism, i believe in spirits
> We do have proof that spirits exists
> What we don't have proof of that i still believe in is reincarnation


Skiddo is real he's right here


----------



## vinstage (Dec 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I want to live in a world with no religions at all. That would be so much more peaceful.
> 
> View attachment 342519


but then what would people rely on


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 14, 2022)

I have a religion https://gbatemp.net/threads/official-thread-of-the-reimu-religion.623136/


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 14, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> Skiddo is real he's right hereView attachment 342689



No! since I prefer Gogoat.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> No! since I prefer Gogoat.


Unfortunate


----------



## Jayro (Dec 15, 2022)

vinstage said:


> but then what would people rely on


This might sound like a crazy concept, but... Belief in themselves!

_Oh, the horrors!!! _


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> This might sound like a crazy concept, but... Belief in themselves!
> 
> _Oh, the horrors!!! _


Peoples don't believe in themselves. They prefer to believe in someone else. That would explain politicians


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

Why has nobody payed any attention to _my religion?_


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 15, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Why has nobody payed any attention to _my religion?_


stop advertising your own shit on others people's threads, that's not cool (and technically against site rules but since it's just an EoF thread who cares)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> stop advertising your own shit on others people's threads, that's not cool (and technically against site rules but since it's just an EoF thread who cares)


Stop advertising your shit on this shit.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Why has nobody payed any attention to _my religion?_


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2022)

gay goat


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 16, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> gay goat


That's me!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 16, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's me!


All hail the mighty gay goat.


----------

